# Beholder minis (size comparisons)



## Davelozzi (Dec 14, 2004)

I was looking at beholder minis and wondering about their relative sizes.  Has anyone seen these two Reaper minis that could tell me how they compare to each other, human sized minis, or to WotC's beholder?  I asked on Reaper's boards but never actually got an answer.

The first is Reaper's Eye Beast (#2712).  This looks to be the same mini that pogre uses as his avatar:






The second is their Evil Eye Lord (#2016):





And here's the WotC Beholder, previewed from the upcoming Death Knell set.  I realize that no one will have this one yet, but you can tell it's size by it's base (large creatures, 2" diameter), so if you have either of the other two, it should be pretty easy to gauge the relative difference in size.





I appreciate any info that anyone has.


----------



## pogre (Dec 14, 2004)

You have excellent timing. I just happen to have a couple more of those Reaper Beholders. The 1st one was auctioned off on ebay.

2712 Stands 2.75" from base to tip of the tallest tentacle. It is almost an inch wide at the widest point of its smile.

I'm not familiar with 2016, so perhaps someone else with that figure can do measurements for you.

It is my avatar - happened to be a pic I had laying around. It was supposed to be temporary, but it grew on me.

I like the WOTC version too, but I think I would cut it off and remount it on a flying stand.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 15, 2004)

Aye!  That WotC beholder is nice.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 15, 2004)

The D&D mini's Large base is really closer to 1.5 inches, not 2 full inches. The upcoming wotc beholder will be the largest one of the 3. Getting one may not be too hard since the beholder will be a very heavy rare, and easy enough to notice by lightlyswinging the box as a pendulum. if it feels like a lead mini is in there then a beholder may be hiding.

The older reaper beholder is a tad overpriced for it's size faily sure it is smallest], but not a bad fig [other than the minstrel show lips]


----------



## Davelozzi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great info, thanks!


----------

